# Holidays.



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Anyone off on holiday this year?

I have not been on holiday for about 4 years,been too busy in one way or another,not had much time off either









Hoping to get to the Lakes in May


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Alex, please explain, what's a holiday ?


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Not sure myself these days Roy









What you need is a little helper


----------



## DavidH (Feb 24, 2003)

Scotland, again!


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Texas i'm hoping..........

And it's a big hope - my wife is not keen


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

I never get the same weeks off as the 710.









Life is a complete bitch isn't it?


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

Paul,

Why Texas, If you don't mind my asking?

When I have more than a few days off at a time, I get out of this state. Not much to see here and all anyone talks about is hunting or fishing. One of the least beautiful states in the US, IMHO - particularly in the summer.

Roy,

Take a week off! Go ahead, I authorize it. In fact, take two









Heading to Jamaica in May for a mate's wedding, nothing else planned at the moment.


----------



## Sargon (Feb 24, 2003)

Where in Texas do you live? I've lived in Florida and California but for some reason Texas always seemed hotter.


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2004)

Florida again, when we can get away.

I never get bored with the Kennedy space centre.









Quite fancy a Nile cruise as well, it would be great to see all the egyptology close up.

Don't want to be out there if a jihad starts though!


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Orgiva, Alpujarras mountains for a week and then a week at the coast for the kids.

Love Orgiva, stock up on beer and food for a week and do nothing, no TV, no phone line, just a big open space and a pool, bliss. No street lights







can relax, watch the sun go down, the mountains change colour and see a real night sky for once, can't wait.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Dubai for 2 weeks in May/June..1 week diving 1 week in Dubai city...cant wait










Jason m


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

Sargon said:


> Where in Texas do you live? I've lived in Florida and California but for some reason Texas always seemed hotter.


 I'm stationed at Fort Hood, near Killeen. I live about an hour north of Austin. Texas is definitely hotter than SoCal, similar summertime temps to southern Fl and about as humid, and both hotter and more humid than Hawai'i. Yet it snows in the winter - typical middle America weather extremes


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Never been to Spain or Mallorca before, but going to the latter at the end April. Be new for me!!


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

UK only this year:

Centre Parcs, Longleat, for long weekend in 9 days time...better take by trusty Seiko 5 beater on that one...









Then a narrow boat holiday in the summer; haven't decided where to go yet; did the Birmingham Canal Network back in the 1970's and that was a great way to see our industrial past...but now they've poshed up all the waterfronts, so it may not be as interesting....crikey, I've just thought: canal = water = diver. I don't have a diver except that Â£29 Vostok with mis-aligned number markers --- does that count?









Cheers

Paul


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Don,t eve nthink about dipping your toes in canal water


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Nalu

Couple of reasons. Like the idea of it. This has been fuelled more as I now speak to a forummer from there on TZUK. Learnt a lot about it from him. Plus if I can pull it off & we go in August, i'll get to see Ozzy at Smirnoff Music Centre in Dallas..........


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Thats an apt venue for Ozzy


----------

